# New Photo Size!



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's a quote from *Petersen*:


> I just bumped up the maximum width to 625 pixels. Any wider than that, and the forum would automatically cut off the photos since they would spill beyond the maximum size of the board that's coded right into the templates. Fixing that problem would require me replacing all the rotating photos at the top of the board and then recoding the templates. And I'm not all that eager to do that. :wink:


So now we can hotlink larger photos into our posts. Thanks, Petersen.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome, now I just need to get new batteries for my camera! :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow this is really nice! In the fishing report I posted a couple of days ago, it took me some time to resize all of my photos so they were small enough. Good work Petersen!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice. Thank you.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had to cut back the size slightly to a maximum of 618 pixels wide. Without recoding the templates, the forum just won't stretch out wide enough to fit anything bigger than that. Anyway, like I've said in the announcement post at the top of this category, big photos really kill those accessing the site with a modem (26 percent of our traffic) or a lower-resolution monitors (11 percent of our traffic).


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, you have to to what you have to do, i think it a good size, i just need to remember to resize them first.. 

Thanks


----------



## ROOK1 (Nov 11, 2007)

FYI....

If you use http://www.imageshack.us to host pics on there is an option to resize. There is no need to create and account but if you do there is no charge for this service. The bad thing is there is really no way to organize you album. Overall a good place for hosting pics for forums.


----------

